# Lyza's Peds



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, here's Lyza's peds. I'd like y'alls feedback on it. I wasn't expecting much from a free pup, but was surprised that her great-grandsire is an ABKC GRCH!

Now, Harley has been called half APBT half Am Bully due to his peds, and I'll post them for comparison. But, what do y'all think? Can I call her an Am Bully? I can show her regardless because she is ABKC registered, but I'm just curious!

Thanks!

Lyza's Peds:
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Harley's peds:
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

How'd you get a BP account? I tried and couldn't do it. I had to have the breeder put him in there!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> How'd you get a BP account? I tried and couldn't do it. I had to have the breeder put him in there!


I had a breeder add it, then I went in and finished it up.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I think you posted this pic before, and Id bet that that is what she will most likely resemble.


----------

